# Backblades lets see em'



## FOX-SNO-REMOVAL (Jan 3, 2009)

I really want to make a backblade for my quad this year. I have seen most of the pics that are on here but if anyone has any please post. I think I wanna go big and do something like the Ebling and Sno Kontrol rear blades. No one has done something like this to my knowledge, so i figured it would be cool to do a down sized version for an ATV or UTV. Im thinking like 5' when closed and have it open up to 10'. So there would be a 5' center blade and a 2'6" wing on either side. Im gonna do some drawings on the computer and will post em' when im done. Any input will be greatly appreciated! So tell me wht u guys think.


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

this is for an atv?????


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

would an ATV have enough traction for 10'??


----------



## FOX-SNO-REMOVAL (Jan 3, 2009)

I have no idea thats why i posted it to see wht u guys thought I wanna go at least 8' I know I can push 6' no problem so i dont see why i cant pull at least 8'


----------



## SQuad (Mar 18, 2008)

*Back Blade*

I use mine for sidewalks and walkways. It was 60" to start but I reduced it to 48" not only for better maneuvering between posts and cars but for simply cleaning up the tire tracks I leave behind . The front blade is the workhorse, if you clear out what's in front of you, you'll get better traction. Pulling snow is harder. If you put a new driver with a wider blade you have to constantly remind them that their back end is wider than the ATV. Had a few close calls last winter with a new driver, he just couldn't grasp the concept of the wider back blade. He never caused any damage but it made me sick watching how close the blade came to causing damage. The new pivoting wings on each side to box in the snow makes all the difference.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

FOX-SNO-REMOVAL;857697 said:


> I have no idea thats why i posted it to see wht u guys thought I wanna go at least 8' I know I can push 6' no problem so i dont see why i cant pull at least 8'


you know an ebling weights around 800 lbs right???

Hope your good at driving on 2 wheels


----------



## FOX-SNO-REMOVAL (Jan 3, 2009)

Triple L;857932 said:


> you know an ebling weights around 800 lbs right???
> 
> Hope your good at driving on 2 wheels


I sad i was making somthing like! lol Not buying one. Im pretty sure what i end up i building will not way 800lbs


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

You will not pull 8' and probably not 6' either. Maybe if it's a really light snow. You just don't have the weight needed. You also need down pressure.


----------



## FOX-SNO-REMOVAL (Jan 3, 2009)

WIPensFan;858514 said:


> You will not pull 8' and probably not 6' either. Maybe if it's a really light snow. You just don't have the weight needed. You also need down pressure.


I know i can pull 6' all day! As far as down pressure i was planning on using electric actuators. I was also gonna add weight plates to the front and rear to help with traction!


----------



## pushin 4 u (Aug 29, 2008)

here is my rig for this season. I too thought about a Ebling-type backblade for the RZR, but I'm going to see how this works and build from there. I was thinking about a 4ft backblade with two 3'-4' wings with one actuator to moove both wings...trying to keep it simple and lightweight. Here are some pics.


----------



## pushin 4 u (Aug 29, 2008)

forgot the pics...


----------



## FOX-SNO-REMOVAL (Jan 3, 2009)

Ya thats wht i was thinking! Except i want a 5' center so it will clear the back tires when closed in the box position. I cant wait to see your pics! I should be done with a drawing of at least the blade tomorrow. I just havent decided on the overall length yet


----------



## pushin 4 u (Aug 29, 2008)

pics 4 u of RZR


----------



## pushin 4 u (Aug 29, 2008)

the rear markers are that angle so with the blade 6"-12" off the ground the markers will touch whatever I'm backing up to instead of the blade. ******* engineering at it's finest!


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

the back blade looks narrower then the rear tires!


----------



## pushin 4 u (Aug 29, 2008)

It is, i didn't want to put too much work into something that I will be changing in the spring. I also wanted to see if I could justify using a backblade and how much time it would save me. So if everything works with this backblade...then I go bigtime. The plow was leftover from my wheelhorse tractor that tanked on me this spring, so with some beers and some insight from my buddies we came up with this design in short time with not a whole lot of effort. This will also give me a better understanding of how well it will work on the sidewalks being 48". If i go bigger then it won't fit down alot of the sidewalks that I have. It's all about testing and fine tuning.


----------



## cubplower (Oct 22, 2009)

the blades look cool


----------



## tjslawnservice (Dec 5, 2008)

i can't see your pics pushin4u but i like the setup SQuad. My question is does it scrap good?


----------



## skamaniac (Aug 24, 2009)

Where's the pics????


----------



## pushin 4 u (Aug 29, 2008)

sorry boys...here they are


----------



## tjslawnservice (Dec 5, 2008)

I like it. Hows the rzr pull?


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

I made this for grading the driveway not for snow but thought you might want to see it.


----------



## tjslawnservice (Dec 5, 2008)

I like the set up. I didn't know that polaris made a 3-point setup.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

I think they were made for polaris by someone else. I am pretty sure they don't sell them anymore. It really works good.


----------



## tjslawnservice (Dec 5, 2008)

I bet it works good. Does it have down pressure??


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

It does have down pressure. I can lift the back of the ranger up with it. It also has a pin that you can pull and you get a float mode. It works really good. I use to pull a metal screen with cement blocks on it to level the gravel, but that doesn't really do the best job. With the back blade I can get in tight spots and move the gravel to fill low spots and washouts. I know blade work is tractor work, but I don't have a tractor. And after spending $15k on the ranger I would like it to be as versatile as it can be. I want a boss plow for it someday for clean up and small snow falls. I would recommend the ranger to anybody.


----------



## tjslawnservice (Dec 5, 2008)

Ya we as a fire department bought a 6wd ranger with a pump and tank on a skid unit. That would be cool with a boss on it. As long as it does what you want thats all that matters.


----------



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

where can i find one for my atv??


----------

